# saw these at target online they look really cool :)



## blazer (Oct 24, 2013)

these are cool and i'm thinking about buying one
http://img1.targetimg1.com/wcsstore/TargetSAS//img/p/14/21/14212126_130406063000.jpg
well tell me what you guys think...


----------



## Scoolman (Oct 24, 2013)

That is awesome.


----------



## MarkmD (Oct 25, 2013)

It does look cool.


----------



## Scuttlebutt (Oct 25, 2013)

Here's a link to the product if anyone is interested: http://www.target.com/p/smith-hawken-reg-steel-and-glass-terrarium/-/A-14212126

I may have to get one too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blazer (Oct 25, 2013)

if someone gets one including myself, please write a review for the product for T use, i will take pics and write a review if i buy one


----------



## persistent (Oct 25, 2013)

is there adequate ventilation? or a way to add some?


----------



## PlaidJaguar (Oct 25, 2013)

I've seen those in-store, and I don't think they're secure enough for a T.  They tend to be a little rickety and the lids don't fit as snugly as I like.


----------



## blazer (Oct 25, 2013)

thanks for the info plaid, i wasn't sure about the lid


----------



## Keith B (Oct 25, 2013)

It looks so big in the pic but the dimensions listed are pretty medium.  Wonder how it looks up close


----------



## jim777 (Nov 1, 2013)

I think if one of us saw one and decided it wasn't likely good enough for a T I would agree. I'd still be interested in seeing one in store though. I'm looking to redo a few of my enclosures as my 'used to be' slings are quickly outgrowing their old homes.


----------

